# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] 3 ζευγαρώστρες για καναρίνια

## romel

Λογω επικείμενης μετακόμισης στην Θεσ/νικη χαρίζω 3 ζευγαρώστρες μήκους 60 εκατοστών. Φέτος δεν τις χρησιμοποίησα καθόλου απλά να ενημερώσω οτι στη μία έχω χάσει το ενδιάμεσο χώρισμα ενώ και στις τρείς έχω κόψει απο 2 πορτάκια που μπαίνουν οι ταιστρες επειδή εγω χρησιμοποιώ ταιστρες οικονομίας.

----------


## mirsini_st

ενδιαφερομαι εγω για μια!!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Θελω και εγω μια αν γινεται...

----------


## Windsa

...κι εγω μια (η οσα μεινουν)...
...ειναι σαν αυτα εδω?

----------


## romel

Περισσότερο μοιάζουν με αυτή


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## sakis276

Φιλε /η καλησπερα.Αν τις φερεις Θεσσαλονικη,τις παιρνω ολες.Θα μου ερθουν κουτι γιατι εχω να ζευγαρωσω καναρινια και δεν εχω που να τα βαλω και πρεπει να περιμενω να τελειωσει καποιο αλλο ζευγαρι τις γεννες του και να τα βαλω σε εκεινο το κλουβι.Αν γινεται αυτο,ερχομαι απο την πρωτη μερα που θα εισαι Θεσσαλονικη και τα παιρνω αμεσως.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Να ευχαριστησω τον φιλο romel για τη ζευγαρωστρα που μου χαρησε!!!

----------


## Tzimakos

Ενδιαφερομαι και γω για μια αν περισσεψει απο τα αλλα παιδια..

Μενω περιστερι..

Μπραβο για την κινηση σου

----------


## velzevoula

Καλησπέρα,
θα ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν ειναι ακομα διαθεσιμη καποια απο τις ζευγαρωστες σου.
ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------

